# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  chiusura srl e contributi / imposte non pagate

## enzinux

Buongiorno, scusandomi per la probabile ingenuità della domanda vi chiedo quanto segue.
Una piccola coop di 5 soci di cui un Amministratore Unico ha accumulato circa 11000 euro di debiti tra contributi e imposte non versate, oltre a qualche migliaio di euro di debiti verso i fornitori. Può chiudere, magari saldando i fornitori per una parte con un accordo ? In quel caso chi avrebbe la responsabilità di imposte e contributi non versati ? Nel caso non possa chiudere con queste pendenze in atto e i soci non intendano o non possano ripianare i debiti, può e deve fallire ? E se fallisce di chi è la responsabilità delle insolvenze (in particolare contributi e imposte) ? L' A.U., la società con il suo patrimonio o i soci in solido ?
Grazie e ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao.
Se ai fornitori sta bene, devono rinunziare con atto scritto a parte del loro credito.
Ovviamente permarrebbero i debiti verso erario e Inps, che devono per forza essere saldati; se la coop chiude ciononostante, la responsabilità è interamente del liquidatore o dell'amministratore.
Nel caso i soci non intendano o non possano ripianare i debiti, andrà incontro a fallimento se qualcuno dei credito farà la relativa istanza; in caso contrario varrà quanto ti ho scritto sopra.
In caso di fallimento la responsabilità delle insolvenze è dell' A.U. 
ciao     

> Buongiorno, scusandomi per la probabile ingenuità della domanda vi chiedo quanto segue.
> Una piccola coop di 5 soci di cui un Amministratore Unico ha accumulato circa 11000 euro di debiti tra contributi e imposte non versate, oltre a qualche migliaio di euro di debiti verso i fornitori. Può chiudere, magari saldando i fornitori per una parte con un accordo ? In quel caso chi avrebbe la responsabilità di imposte e contributi non versati ? Nel caso non possa chiudere con queste pendenze in atto e i soci non intendano o non possano ripianare i debiti, può e deve fallire ? E se fallisce di chi è la responsabilità delle insolvenze (in particolare contributi e imposte) ? L' A.U., la società con il suo patrimonio o i soci in solido ?
> Grazie e ciao.

----------


## enzinux

> Ciao.
> Se ai fornitori sta bene, devono rinunziare con atto scritto a parte del loro credito.
> Ovviamente permarrebbero i debiti verso erario e Inps, che devono per forza essere saldati; se la coop chiude ciononostante, la responsabilità è interamente del liquidatore o dell'amministratore.
> Nel caso i soci non intendano o non possano ripianare i debiti, andrà incontro a fallimento se qualcuno dei credito farà la relativa istanza; in caso contrario varrà quanto ti ho scritto sopra.
> In caso di fallimento la responsabilità delle insolvenze è dell' A.U. 
> ciao

  Grazie della risposta. Credevo che una società a responsabilità limitata godesse di autonomia patrimoniale perfetta e che quindi, in caso di
fallimento, a meno che non vi sia stata un'amministrazione "poco pulita"
da parte dell'A.U., di fronte ai creditori ne rispondesse solo il patrimonio della società stessa. Dunque non è esattamente così ?

----------


## Donatocdl

> Grazie della risposta. Credevo che una società a responsabilità limitata godesse di autonomia patrimoniale perfetta e che quindi, in caso di
> fallimento, a meno che non vi sia stata un'amministrazione "poco pulita"
> da parte dell'A.U., di fronte ai creditori ne rispondesse solo il patrimonio della società stessa. Dunque non è esattamente così ?

  Ti sei dato domanda e risposta  :Big Grin:

----------


## enzinux

> Ti sei dato domanda e risposta

  ahaha, me la canto e me la suono ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
tuttavia non sempre si ha di mira il dolo, anzi nel caso in oggetto
se si arriverà alla chiusura sarà esattamente il contrario
si è fatto tutto il possibile e anche di più per continuare l'attività
ma nonostante gli sforzi, soprattutto a causa di un contesto che
al momento non aiuta e che tutti conosciamo,
forse non sarà possibile  
tu ti riferivi alla parte relativa a imposte e contributi ?

----------


## Donatocdl

> ahaha, me la canto e me la suono ? 
> tuttavia non sempre si ha di mira il dolo, anzi nel caso in oggetto
> se si arriverà alla chiusura sarà esattamente il contrario
> si è fatto tutto il possibile e anche di più per continuare l'attività
> ma nonostante gli sforzi, soprattutto a causa di un contesto che
> al momento non aiuta e che tutti conosciamo,
> forse non sarà possibile  
> tu ti riferivi alla parte relativa a imposte e contributi ?

  Mi riferivo al fatto che è come dici tu che ne risponde il patrimonio, salvo che l'amministratore non faccia il furbetto, ecco perché dicevo che ti eri dato domanda e risposta da solo!!!

----------


## DotCo

Inoltre, per essere soggetti a fallimento è necessario rispettare dei precisi limiti imposti dalla legge fallimentare stessa. 
Attenzione, piuttosto nel non incorrere nel reato di bancarotta preferenziale andando a liquidare, anche parzialmente, creditori che hanno lo stesso, o addirittura inferiore, ordine di privilegio dell'erario. 
Buona giornata

----------


## enzinux

> Inoltre, per essere soggetti a fallimento è necessario rispettare dei precisi limiti imposti dalla legge fallimentare stessa. 
> Attenzione, piuttosto nel non incorrere nel reato di bancarotta preferenziale andando a liquidare, anche parzialmente, creditori che hanno lo stesso, o addirittura inferiore, ordine di privilegio dell'erario. 
> Buona giornata

  Sto leggendo un pò di cose a riguardo.
Ma se non è possibile fallire e i soci 
non possono ripianare i debiti, cosa succede ?
si applicano altre procedure, per es liquidazione coatta ?
Grazie e ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sto leggendo un pò di cose a riguardo.
> Ma se non è possibile fallire e i soci 
> non possono ripianare i debiti, cosa succede ?
> si applicano altre procedure, per es liquidazione coatta ?
> Grazie e ciao

  
Si resta "aperti" fin quando le cose non cambiano.

----------

